# What did you give up to reach your dream of being your own boss



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm debating leaving my full time employer to start my own and was curious how drastic a change did you make to reach your goal of being your own boss?

It's one thing to go from a steady paycheck to not having a steady paycheck.

I don't make a bundle, and my paycheck is basically food/gas/spending money when it comes down to bills with my wife and I, so I don't have to make that much when it comes down to it for us to live.

Just wondering how drastic a change some have taken?


----------



## tshirtriches (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd highly suggest you have at least 6 months worth of expenses saved up before you make this drastic change. If you were already working your business part-time and you had steady income coming in from your business, that's one thing... but to jump into this cold turkey is another story.

Running a business is not as simple as some people would have you to believe. In the beginning, you'll definitely work long hours (probably twice as many hours as you now work), and the money ain't gonna flow in as quickly as you think it is... And of course, everything you think you need to get going won't be enough.

You'll definitely need some capital to market and promote your new full-time venture, and while you're growing this beast, you're still going to need money to live on until the business can financially take care of you.

Aside from that... Business ownership is GREAT!!! I Wouldn't work for "the man" if he was the last 'man' on earth 

Cartess Ross


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree 100% with tshirtriches


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I'm debating leaving my full time employer to start my own and was curious how drastic a change did you make to reach your goal of being your own boss?
> 
> It's one thing to go from a steady paycheck to not having a steady paycheck.
> 
> ...


1. I gave up guaranteed income or an actual paycheck from 30-40-50-60-70+ hours a week work.
2. I gave up free time in "off hours"
3. I gave up friends I made at work.
4. I gave up a stress free life.
5. I gave up being incognito.
6. I gave up Surfing in the mornings.
7. I gave up afternoon sunshine.
8. I gave up my own artwork...

Maybe I'm bitter about it, especially lately in a "down economy", but beyond the things I've given up, I'm really still excited and proud of the work "we've" done at Poster Pop.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd agree with all the things stated, to add to Matt's post:

Vacations, sick leave, health insurance, retirement benefits/pension, working 8 hrs a day and going home and forgetting about the day because it isn't my responsibility what happens.

There are many many more, but on the flip side the benefits for being the master of your own destiny is priceless, you have total control, and of course any profit is 100% yours (less uncle sams cut!)

Being in business isn't for everyone, some people just don't have what it takes, you must wear many hats from salesman to production worker, it's not something anyone should just jump into without a lot of thinking and as stated operating capital.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd say, do what alot of people here have done, keep the day job and start t shirt buz and LEARNING everything you can, while you still have a day job. I am here 4 months and haven't printed yet because there's soooo much to it! 
The old saying is the " $$ go out a whole lot quicker when nothings coming in..." 
then add to that you're paying for your own insurance $$$! (it's 2ce as much as with boss!), both sides of soc sec $$, and now the overhead of everything, you're not using the bosses paper and ink, pens,stamps etc , its all yours now!
Don't forget the accountant and atty! Learn now and go to them when you have a whole list of questions from learning. Now you don't even know what to ask them, and you'll be spending good $ for not much insight. 
The Small Bus Adm in your area will be of great use, and its FREE! 
Keep the day job but know there's a light at the end for you.
N


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, my previous post didn't answer your question. For alot of people they are giving up a job they don't like for a job they lOVE. And I agree with others, you'll be giving up alot of free time and vacation time you have now. It'll be work, work, but again satisfying as it grows, and so much pride in yourself, its great. 
I was in real estate for 20 yrs, and so it was my own business but boy did I work! then I ggot my 1st and only $1 mil listing and man I was proud of myself!! It didn't sell and went back to my usual prices, but was successful.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Most of it has been said in the above posts.

When you run your own business, you get to work half days.....but as the boss you get to pick which 12hrs you work.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

haha my first thought was FREEDOM! I gave up that a long time ago. 

Seriously, I am really glad that I had income from part of my business before I expanding and opening a retail location, otherwise I'd have been out of business already.

I keep telling my husband that just as soon as I figure out who to give my notice to, I'm outta here. My friends tell me they hear my boss is a real ________! 

It's a good thing I LOVE what I do!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

bungy said:


> Most of it has been said in the above posts.
> 
> When you run your own business, you get to work half days.....but as the boss you get to pick which 12hrs you work.


Most has indeed be said. But in my case, lost my security and not sure if I got any freedom or independence in return. Shop opens 11/7 as we're inside a mall instead of working 8/6 with easy leaves. Got only 3 vacation days a year falling on solemn Holy thursday and Good Friday and All Saint's Day. Not much better off financially due to poor business climate. Got a car and 2 houses though(but these are really from extra incomes). 

About the only thing I did not regret is more time with my family as they come to the shop with me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

When I made that decision 8 years ago, it was more of a natural progression rather than just going cold turkey and quitting the day job to "hope" I could make it on my own.

What I gave up *before* I made the transition was:

*time & sleep*

I went to school full time, worked full time and worked on my business/websites/t-shirt stuff any spare moment I had. Sleep = spare moments.

I started my business in 1996, and it wasn't until 2002 that I was confident enough in my ability to be my own boss, manage my time, keep income coming in that I felt OK in quitting my job. During that time I spent a lot less time with my family and friends to make it happen. When I started my business, it was a "side thing", not really done with the intention of quitting my job someday. That's mostly because I didn't think it was possible in 1996 to work full time from online ventures. It wasn't until years later that I got more serious and saw the HUGE possibilities that could happen when I took what I learned and applied it. 

Once I figured out that I didn't want to work for someone else, I put everything I had into it. I didn't have money, so I invested what I did have...time. Time to research everything in the world, time to test things out, time to read online forums like these, time to give back to others what I had learned. 

Giving up that steady pay check with benefits 8 years ago was a tough decision, but it was the best decision I've made.

Like others have said...it's not easy being in business for yourself. When I was in my day job I could "call in sick" and the work would still get done. Or I could go on vacation and not think about work. Generally speaking, since I wasn't in sales, it didn't matter how the economy was doing. I went to work, I got paid. 

That being said, the benefits of working for yourself (for me) outweigh the drawbacks by _far_.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing! I am the type that goes againt the grain and if it ain't right or doesn't work I was always the first one to speak up and let the higher ups no. You no the prodecures that look good on paper but just don't work out in the field. Most of the time, I towed the line in front of the boss then did what I wanted when I hit the field. I was never any good at taking orders and never liked it so either I was going to be my own boss or I was going to be on a merry go round with job hopping for the rest of my life. I couldn't see me doing that. I had a background in design and had been making t-shirts since I was 14 so it was an easy choice for me. I haven't even hit my 30's yet and I have been runnig my own printing business 4.8 years. Some months are better than others but you will have to strap me up and wheel me away like Hanibal Lecter to get me back to a day job.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

not what I gave up, but what helped me get here.


Keys to Success




1. Have Faith. Believe in yourself when others may doubt you.

Be willing to risk something to get everything.
Have a vision and take action up that vision.
Never accept someone elses outcome as your own reality.
Don’t be afraid to innovate; be different
How you think is everything
Write down specific goals and a plan to achieve them
Be humble or be humbled (The choice is yours)
Learn a little bit from everyone and LISTEN
Always be willing to help someone that tries to help themselves.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

thank you for posting your thoughts on this subject!


----------



## shth (Jul 9, 2010)

gave up being lazy.


----------



## Flames (Jun 3, 2010)

This thread has helped me. Thank you PPOP for your honesty.
Live in NYC and lost my job. A 4 color press fell in my lap. Learned to do 2 color t's my first try. I want to support myself with this. As an actor. The idea of picking my hours is appealing. Am studying 'bout business and marketing to learn to generate income. So far I like waking up knowing I don't have to answer to anyone but myself.

Thanks 
Flames


----------



## bootlegclothing (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had my tattoo shop for 13 or 14 years now and just recently got back into screen printing on the side.....

everything that has been said here is truthful as all get out, it's hard, the pay goes from eating filetminion to ramon, if your not there it dont get done, the best line I saw was only working half days but the boss picks the 12 u do work..... lol wow is'nt that the truth. 

when I started it was rough, but over the years it has gotten rougher. sounds weird but truthful. I dont work as much as I used to because the customers just are not here like years gone by, and why waste the electric. But still better than having someone tell you what to do and when to do it. I'd rather collect pop cans than punch the time card again.

now you cant control the people coming in or how much they spend, but you can control you. and your going to have to because when the chips are down it is real easy to stress out or lay down be lazy and hope it all works out. sometimes it will sometimes it wont but if you dont get up and do SOMETHING it will get worse for ya. so I guess what I should of said than wrote this long post is MOTIVATION is KEY....... 

there will be good and will be bad but its up to you to turn it around and keep kicking...... if you cant do that well.....keep punching that time clock and dream about the good life


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I gave up a 30 minute commute in traffic coming and going. I gave a steady pay check, I gave up being employee # 1 at a shop that i truly enjoyed. and i gave up having to be around a total @$$ of a boss . granted i wasn't always a peach of an employee..but i poured my heart and soul in to the shop for almost 3 years..but i gained my sanity, and a pretty cool boss (myself) that lets me sit on my butt all day ..LOL Now i pray that i may succeed.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

As a business owner YOU are the person soley responsible for whether the business is successful or not. Ultimately it is your decisions that drive the business even though employees may give advice and insight, you are driving the boat. It's a big responsibility and one that will consume most of your waking, thinking time. As others have said, now you will have to pay for legal fees, accounting fees, inventory, payroll, insurance, rent, utilities and possibly more. My advice from one who has worked in a family owned resort business for 25 years is don't do it if you don't have business accounting knowledge. If you do not know how to read a balance sheet or understand a Profit & Loss statement you run the risk of not being able to guide your boat in times of difficulty. If you don't understand these items you will not know how your business is really doing at any given time and be able to adjust your sails so to speak if one month you are headed down the wrong stream or money gets tight.

Start part time from home. Build a small business then, at some time after you will know it is time to go full time.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

foot print said:


> I gave up a 30 minute commute in traffic coming and going. I gave a steady pay check, I gave up being employee # 1 at a shop that i truly enjoyed. and *i gave up having to be around a total @$$ of a boss* . granted i wasn't always a peach of an employee..*but i poured my heart and soul in to the shop for almost 3 years*..but i gained my sanity, and a pretty cool boss (myself) that lets me sit on my butt all day ..LOL Now i pray that i may succeed.


Now that you said it, after 8 years, I got myself free from a inutile manager who got a PhD in office politics. Have been under younger managers, less experienced managers, female managers, etc, but this one really tops them all. My worst working experience especially where I am the assistant. Grabs credits, passes blames to you, and a person who will probably kill you if you grab his sandwich. Courts and dates "old" grandmothers just for free snacks and I am not exaggerating. To attract less attention, the "grandmother*s*" would leave the food or other items at a package counter in one of the shops nearby, hand over the "claim stub" as discreetly as possible, and he will claim the "gifts". Still got caught but our clients and janitors.

Also got a mistress who occasionally visits the office. He also puts his chest out as a beautiful nurse passed by while his son was still in near death condition(This came from the lamenting wife).

Wouldn't have believed such people exists had I not experienced it personally. Anyway, free at last.


----------



## ninja4life (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been in the business for a little less than a year and I'd say I'm doing well considering that I haven't left my job. I still work 40+ hours a week in addition to running my business. It's very hard but very rewarding. I have given up sleep and free time but I always make time to spend with my family. Although you will sometimes ask what you got yourself into, it feels so good to be your own boss and do well at it. I am still learning and I'm glad I didn't just leave my job and dive in. It wouldn't have gone too well. Other days I wish I was in it full time because I would have more options to expand and grow but the time will come. Do plenty of research and don't quit your job until you're ready. Good luck!


----------



## femma (Apr 30, 2010)

The road to success is bumpy. Since my bosses took over the company, its has doubled in size. But that means when its slow, its scary because they have employees that have to be paid regardless. And when its busy, like the last two weeks, they've been having staff work in shifts 24hrs. You're damned when you're slow, and you're damned when you're too busy, because you never want to turn away clients.

Point blank, its never steady across the board.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i think you should still keep your job until you at least have some solid, steady sales with your t-shirt business (unless you don't like your job - then that's another story!!!)


----------

